# Sky TV / Dish



## Steveyh (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Am i correct in saying if i bring my skybox with card ,that is subscribed to in the uk ,

And install a dish here in las filipinas (what size dish do i need ???) 

i will be able to receive all the sky channels as if i were in the uk.

I have read previous threads and believe this is the case , 

could any fellow members confirm this please.


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't have Sky but I understand that to be the case. Most Sky users I know have a dish of at least 2.4m and even then, they experience some picture break-up in the evenings.

I have a Free-Sat box. No card or subscription needed. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Depending where you are in Spain, will determine the size of dish you require. Bit difficult as there are quite a number of "las filipinas" in Spain!

For example, reception in north east of Spain is excellent, alicante is tricky for FTA (nonsky) channels.

Many UK TV channels can be receive on a 80cm, 1m, or 1.25m dish.
The weakest channels like BBC1,2,3,4,itv2,3,4,film4 and a few others may require a 1.8m or 2.4m dish, and even then it may be that not all of those channels are available 24/7. Some (Sky movies) are weakest at 5pm, some are weakest at 11pm-1am.

Channels on Freesat and channels on Sky use the same signals and satellites. If you need a 2.4m dish for Freesat, then you will need a 2.4m dish for Sky. A Sky box with no viewing card inserted gets all the channel that are on freesat (both freesat and nonfreesat mode)


----------



## el pavlo (Jul 4, 2011)

Steveyh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Am i correct in saying if i bring my skybox with card ,that is subscribed to in the uk ,
> 
> ...


Yes there is no reason why your Sky box shouldn't work here on the CB, as long as you have clear line of sight between the dish and the Satellite.
We have one working well here in Javea on a 2.4 metre dish. 
The downside is that quite a few channels fade out late in the evening, and if the weather is very bad that affects it as well.

I think it's important to buy a very good quality prime focus dish and LNB.
Your installer will advise. Best of luck with it.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a 1.3m dish and have never had any problems with any channels. I'm moving in 7 weeks time so it will all go wrong then....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> I have a 1.3m dish and have never had any problems with any channels. I'm moving in 7 weeks time so it will all go wrong then....


you're getting the hang of this living in Spain thing, aren't you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> I have a 1.3m dish and have never had any problems with any channels. I'm moving in 7 weeks time so it will all go wrong then....



Where are you moving to???

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> Where are you moving to???
> 
> Jo xxx


About 8 kms from here, so not far or even adventurous! Further into the campo so we can get away from our neighbours who have just discovered CB (ham) radio, you know, that thing geeks used to play with in UK in the 60s and 70s until we discovered the internet. It's on all night and very loud and keeps waking up the boy who has chicken pox at the moment. But the real reason for the move is that we have discovered our landlords (who have two villas ours and the large one next door) are charging us for electricity for both villas. We thought 250 - 300 euros a month a bit steep.

Pic of the boy from yesaterday, today there are three times as many and all over his legs now...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

thrax said:


> About 8 kms from here, so not far or even adventurous! Further into the campo so we can get away from our neighbours who have just discovered CB (ham) radio, you know, that thing geeks used to play with in UK in the 60s and 70s until we discovered the internet. It's on all night and very loud and keeps waking up the boy who has chicken pox at the moment. But the real reason for the move is that we have discovered our landlords (who have two villas ours and the large one next door) are charging us for electricity for both villas. We thought 250 - 300 euros a month a bit steep.
> 
> Pic of the boy from yesaterday, today there are three times as many and all over his legs now...


Awww poor little chap. Not much fun in this heat either! Still at least its out of the way.

Jo xxx


----------



## el pavlo (Jul 4, 2011)

thrax said:


> About 8 kms from here, so not far or even adventurous! Further into the campo so we can get away from our neighbours who have just discovered CB (ham) radio, you know, that thing geeks used to play with in UK in the 60s and 70s until we discovered the internet. It's on all night and very loud and keeps waking up the boy who has chicken pox at the moment. But the real reason for the move is that we have discovered our landlords (who have two villas ours and the large one next door) are charging us for electricity for both villas. We thought 250 - 300 euros a month a bit steep.
> 
> Pic of the boy from yesaterday, today there are three times as many and all over his legs now...


Good lord.......I thought Everest was steep !!
Best of luck with the move, and I very much hope that the little chap recovers *very* soon.


----------



## bobbylennox (Jul 13, 2011)

pladecalvo said:


> I don't have Sky but I understand that to be the case. Most Sky users I know have a dish of at least 2.4m and even then, they experience some picture break-up in the evenings.
> 
> I have a Free-Sat box. No card or subscription needed. I would highly recommend it.


if i brought one from the UK with me would it work over there? we move to valencia in a month or so and were thinking of getting SKY but this sounds like a cheaper alternitive.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

bobbylennox said:


> if i brought one from the UK with me would it work over there? we move to valencia in a month or so and were thinking of getting SKY but this sounds like a cheaper alternitive.


Yes.
A Sky box works in Spain.
A freesat box works in Spain.
A Sky box with no card gets the same channels as a freesat box.
A Sky box with a nonsubscription viewing card gets about a dozen more channels than freesat.

Freesat boxes and Sky boxes get their signals from the same 4 satellites.

But look at what channel you want and what channel are on freesat...it may be the channel you want is PAY on satellite!

The issue is dish size. For either box the channels you receive depend on dish size. North of Valencia (especially along the cost sagunto area northwards) a 1.8m dish should get all UK TV channels 24/7 (except in bad weather). A dish of smaller size will reduce reception of BBC1,2,3,4,itv2,3,4.

If you dont want BBCs then an 80cm dish will get most of the Sky pay package all day.


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

bobbylennox said:


> if i brought one from the UK with me would it work over there? we move to valencia in a month or so and were thinking of getting SKY but this sounds like a cheaper alternitive.


Yep. I bought mine in the UK.

I live just NW of Valencia city and have a 1.9 meter dish. We get fade on some of our channels from about 10:30 - midnight and then they are all back on. The good thing about the Free-Sat box is that it will record programmes as well (if you buy the more expensive box) so even when the progs do fade for an hour at night, I still have loads of material recorded that I can watch.

I get all the normal UK channels on Free-Sat.


----------



## bobbylennox (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks guys.


----------

